
Gravitational Waves Show How Fast the Universe Is Expanding - ChuckMcM
http://www.astronomy.com/news/2017/10/gravitational-waves-show-how-fast-the-universe-is-expanding
======
ChuckMcM
Answer: 70 km/s/Mpsc but amazing science.

Or in more human terms, that 2.75 inches per parsec per second or 137 micro-
inches per nanosecond per mile. If I did all of the conversions correctly.

